#  > General Zone >  > Computer & Internet >  >  >  Programming Excel with VBA & .NET

## sharmeen

Programming Excel with VBA & .NET 

The code in the book targets VBA (visual basic for applications) and .NET for the 
features in the latest version of excel (excel 2003 at time of print), Sample code for 
VBA and .NET (written as visual studio .NET projects) is provided online (see 
authors URL at top of this review). The samples are organised by chapter. Each 
chapter use one main workbook as a starting point to provide instructions and 
navigation. 
This book is made up of four parts: 
1. Learning VBA 
 Becoming an Excel Programmer 
 Knowing the Basics 
 Tasks in Visual Basic 
 Using Excel Objects 
 Creating your own Object 
 Writing Code for Use by Others 
2. Excel Objects 
 Controlling Excel 
 Opening, Saving and Sharing Workbooks 
 Working with Worksheets and Ranges 
 Linking and Embedding 
 Printing and Publishing 
 Loading and Manipulating Data 
 Analysing Data with Pivot Tables 
 Sharing Data using Lists 
 Working with XML 
 Charting 
 Formatting Charts 
 Drawing Graphics 
 Adding Menus and toolbars 
 Building Dialog boxes 
 Sending and Receiving Workbooks 


3. Extending Excel 
 Building Add-ins 
 Integrating DLLs and COM 
 Getting Data from the Web 
 Programming Excel with .NET 
 Exploring Security in Dept 
4. Appendices 
 References Tables 
 Version compatibility 

here is the link which i found during internet search

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Programming Excel with VBA & .NET

----------


## mkhurram79

Very good effort
very informative

----------


## danieljk

thanks a lot..

----------


## aissa

hi sharmeen,

i'm very interesting to this book programing exel with vba.
can you please reupload it gain, i cant get it in your link.
or please send me the book on bac0aissa@yahoo.fr
thanks  a lot

----------


## chemnguyents

> Programming Excel with VBA & .NET 
> 
> The code in the book targets VBA (visual basic for applications) and .NET for the 
> features in the latest version of excel (excel 2003 at time of print), Sample code for 
> VBA and .NET (written as visual studio .NET projects) is provided online (see 
> authors URL at top of this review). The samples are organised by chapter. Each 
> chapter use one main workbook as a starting point to provide instructions and 
> navigation. 
> This book is made up of four parts: 
> ...



It's so good. thanks Sharmeen again!

----------


## abc123

Thanks

----------


## karima

Thank you.

----------


## jsn1980

thanks for it

----------

